# Sick Dogs



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have not been on as much as I would have like to been lately. Two of our dogs have been super sick – one has passed and the other is still fighting. We believe they got into a cardboard palm at my daughter house. We were unaware they we toxic and have had the plant since the pups were born but after the research they are truly bad for dogs, cats, and horses. Trinity (American Bull Dog) came home last night for the first time since June 5th. It is just a visit and then she has to go back for more treatments. Just hoping she pulls through. She still is not eating right, has to be force feed, and is on every medicine known to man. She goes back today at 1030 for an evaluation and some treatments and then we hope we can bring her back home and get her to start eating.

Thanks for listening to me worry 

Here are some pics on the cardboard palm I speak of:


----------



## JMichael (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never heard of that plant but I know there are a variety out there that are not good for our pets. Sorry to hear you lost one but hoping the other one pulls through OK.


----------



## juggernot (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss and hope the other dog pulls through. We lost Brandy to Mast Cell cancer 3 weeks ago and it still hurts.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2015)

So sorry to hear it man. Prayers that she pulls through.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 16, 2015)

Best wishes. 

My dogs are my main social companions these days.

Hard to express how important they are to me.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 16, 2015)

Dang it.
Sorry to read of your dogs dilemma's.
We have over a dozen still and it is hard as they age ,let alone when something occurs out of the ordinary and they pass too soon.
Hang in there with Trinity and see what the vet recommends for feed.
We used to boil ground beef till cooked. Store unused portion separate in fridge, then at feeding time(s) mix into a serving size with around a third of cooked good quality rice, then a generous dollop of cottage cheese; for nursing females or queasy bellies.


----------



## poolie (Jun 16, 2015)

Big dog person here. Very sorry about one of them and very hopeful for the second one. Hope she pulls through.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone - she did eat a little last evening which is big and thanks again.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 17, 2015)

Best wishes for you dog, they are family for sure.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 18, 2015)

I hope your dog turns around and recovers quickly. Our french bull dog got into something just before we left for vacation last year, we still don't know what, but it damn near killed him within the first two days of being in Maine...were my wife not with us that trip I'm sure Gus wouldn't be with us today.

My wife went to vet school at Ross university, and on the campus the had what they called a toxic garden, literal as the name was it contained every plant imaginable known to be toxic to dogs and/or cats and my god was i surprised how much was in there. You'd have thought it was an ornamental garden they had it manicured but there was normal household stuff growing in there like cocoa, onions, grapes etc. in addition to all the bizarre stuff no one has ever heard of.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2015)

She ate pretty well for me last evening. She had boiled chicken and about half of her normal amount of food. She also has a vet visit today to see were liver and kidney levels are.


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 19, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> She ate pretty well for me last evening. She had boiled chicken and about half of her normal amount of food. She also has a vet visit today to see were liver and kidney levels are.



Ask your vet to look into Cholestryramine, a human cholesterol drug that some vets have had success with. I found this information here... https://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/51472/#b about the 5th post down, from mablesmom.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks DOC she is on it - smells and looks like tang


----------



## Skiffing (Jun 20, 2015)

Good luck and improved health to your pups.

Been there three times and headed into the 4th.


----------

